# Smaller Croaker Fly



## Saltwater Fly Guy (Apr 27, 2011)

Same great taste, less filling..


----------



## Golden (Aug 1, 2006)

Man I would love to throw that in front of a laid up sow! Good color combo for the first gut beachside. I've been off the water for awhile going over the next two weekends though. Still need to stick a big fish with the shrimp flys. I'll get pics. You tie-up some nice stuff. You need to come to our TFF fly tying fest next February. You never know who you'll meet!


----------



## h_soape (Apr 9, 2006)

Have you tried tying it with EP Fibers? They would probably have a little more action in the water than the Supreme hair.


----------



## Dawg (Oct 4, 2010)

looks good


----------



## Saltwater Fly Guy (Apr 27, 2011)

*Croaker*

Have not tried the EP fibers. Finding the color is a problem and is the reason I went with unique fiber. For action I have tied a jointed eel. It does have the action but sure is a difficult pattern to tie.


----------



## h_soape (Apr 9, 2006)

I normally just use White EP Fiber, and markers to get my color. It sure is easy to color one up with a marker instead of owning a bunch of different colored fibers. Sharpies are cheap and come in lots of colors.


----------



## Red Tuna (May 19, 2007)

Very nice looking fly...great job.


----------



## flyfisher-stx.rr.com (Jun 9, 2011)

WHAT SIZE HOOK ARE YOU TYING ON?


----------



## Saltwater Fly Guy (Apr 27, 2011)

*Hook Size*

On the small fly I use a 2/0 short shank and of the larger fly I am using a 1/0 long shank.


----------



## fratstud (Mar 12, 2010)

flyfisher-stx.rr.com said:


> WHAT SIZE HOOK ARE YOU TYING ON?


GUYS FROM MY HIGHSCHOOL USED TO YELL ALL THE TIME, IT WAS NO BIG DEAL!


----------



## seadave (Feb 7, 2005)

Nice fly...... I bet that would lure out a trout.......


----------

